

SOHO: Comet heading into the sun - fowlerrr
http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/LATEST/current_c3.mpg

======
fowlerrr
A little more backstory: <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397623,00.asp>

